# Wecome to Diabetes Support!



## Admin (Dec 16, 2008)

A little bit of history about this board - I have had type 1 diabetes for 35 years - (I am 39!) and do not have any contact with other diabetics - five years ago I joined a US diabetes message board as that was the only one available, as I was having terrible problems with high blood sugars after exercising. The people I met on there were fabulous and I got sound advice on my problem! The majority (luckily for them) were all on insulin pumps - I realised how desperately we needed a UK board like this - so went straight to the top and approached Diabetes UK - as I am a graphic designer and also build websites! A huge amount of negotiation - as there were sticking points on what DUK wanted and what I felt users would want - but we got here in the end! I did have an online survey and sent paper surveys out to various diabetic groups - so it is not entirely centred on my needs and wants!! I really hope to see the traffic building up on this site and look forward to reading your posts and sharing your experiences. Doctors are great clinicians but all the greatest advice I have ever got is from other diabetics.


----------



## vince13 (Dec 17, 2008)

*Junior member*

Dear Admin,   I "joined up" to this great message-board a few weeks ago and have got real help, advice and support.  Thank you for setting it up.

Question:  I assume I'm a "junior member" because of my short time in contact with the site - will I graduate to "member" as time goes by ? (at 61 it feels odd to be nominated "junior" - along the lines of "Oooh you are awful, but I like it !" ).


----------



## Admin (Dec 17, 2008)

*Junior*

That is it exactly Vince13. The more posts that you post and the more active you are on the board - elevates you to 'member'!!


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 17, 2008)

Admin said:


> Doctors are great clinicians but all the greatest advice I have ever got is from other diabetics.



Very true!


----------



## holly216 (Dec 17, 2008)

hi i am really new to this and diabetes only found out 3 months ago! finding it really hard atm, any advise at all would be great!!


----------



## diagonall (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi everyone, I'm new to the board too and have been on insulin for almost 44 years.


----------



## aymes (Dec 17, 2008)

holly216 said:


> hi i am really new to this and diabetes only found out 3 months ago! finding it really hard atm, any advise at all would be great!!



3 months in can be really tough, stick with it, asking for help on places like this can be half the battle! What advise are you after? Do make a post in the main message board, I think most people have found it to be so useful.


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 19, 2008)

Type1_Sue said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to the board too and have been on insulin for almost 44 years.



welcome Sue, nice to see you over here look forward to your posts.


----------



## diagonall (Dec 20, 2008)

sofaraway said:


> welcome Sue, nice to see you over here look forward to your posts.



Thank you


----------



## jkb (Dec 21, 2008)

*Thank you*

Thank you very much for setting up this site. I have been type 1 for 20 years and am used to this way of life now. However, when I was first diagnosed I was in my early thirties and although the team at the hospital were very good I felt completely alone and as if who I had been had died. I read about your site in Balance and came straight here. It is wonderful that people who really know what it's like can support each other here. Thank you


----------

